# بالصور :- رحلة الاخ رشيد فى مدينة القدس و زيارة الاماكن المقدسة



## tasoni queena (13 أبريل 2012)

​*بالصور :- رحلة الاخ رشيد فى مدينة القدس و زيارة الاماكن المقدسة*








* في مدخل بستان جسثيماني حيث تم القبض على السيد المسيح، شجر الزيتون لازال شاهدا منذ حوالي ألفي سنة.*

*




*





* من هذا القبر حصلت أعظم أعجوبة في التاريخ، المجد للمسيح المقام*

*



*



* من داخل قبر السيد المسيح صليت من أجل أن يفتح الله قلوب وعيون الكثيرين*

*



*



* وهذه أيضا في الساحة المقابلة لكنيسة البشارة في الناصرة*

*



*



* هذه الآيات القرآنية أمام كنيسة البشارة في الناصرة بلد السيد المسيح*

*



*



* أمام كنيسة البشارة في الناصرة، مسجد ولافتة لاستفزاز مشاعر المسيحيين.*

*



*



* طبعا لازم يضعوا مقابل كل كنيسة مسجد حتى يذلوا المسيحيين، وكنيسة المهد لم تسلم من هذا الأمر أيضا.*

*



*



* تعليمات السلطة الفلسطينية الخاصة بدخول كنيسة المهد*

*



*



* كنيسة المهد، هنا في هذا المكان بالضبط يعتقد أن السيد المسيح قد ولد*

*



*



* مغارة القديس جيروم في كنيسة المهد (بيت لحم) هنا في هذا المكان قام القديس جيروم بترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلى اللاتينية (الفولكاتا)*

*



*



* حقل الرعاة خلفي في الصورة: وَكَانَ فِي تِلْكَ الْكُورَةِ  رُعَاةٌ مُتَبَدِّينَ يَحْرُسُونَ حِرَاسَاتِ اللَّيْلِ عَلَى  رَعِيَّتِهِمْ،وَإِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ وَقَفَ بِهِمْ، وَمَجْدُ الرَّبِّ  أَضَاءَ حَوْلَهُمْ، فَخَافُوا خَوْفًا عَظِيمًا... لوقا 2 آيات 8و9*

*



*


* معبد البهائيين من الجهة الثانية، مكان جميل جدا، احترم الذين يحترمون حقوق الإنسان وحقه في العبادة والدين.*

*



*



* معبد البهائيين (حدائق البهائيين) في حيفا، تساءلت هل لو كان معبد البهائيين في أي بلد إسلامي سيسلم من التدمير بحجة الكفر؟*

*



*



* الكهوف التي اكتشفت فيها مخطوطات قمران خلفي في الصورة، أخذتها قبل ساعات من الآن*

*



*



* في النفق تحت الأرض السور الغربي للهيكل الذي بناه هيرودس، فوقه مباشرة توجد قبة الصخرة*

*



*

​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 أبريل 2012)

* زحام شديد أمام قبر السيد المسيح*

*



*



* لقاء مع أخوات من مصر في شوارع القدس*

*



*



* وَانْحَدَرَ إِلَى كَفْرِنَاحُومَ، مَدِينَةٍ مِنَ  الْجَلِيلِ، وَكَانَ  يُعَلِّمُهُمْ فِي السُّبُوتِ. (لوقا 4 آية 31) هذه  بقايا المجمع الموجود  في كفرناحوم*

*



*


* خلفي الناصرة بلد السيد المسيح، والجبل هو حيث أراد الناس أن يلقوا المسيح من فوقه (لوقا 4 آية 29)*

*



*



* مسجد عمر بن الخطاب الذي بني ملاصقا لكنيسة القيامة بل في باحتها الخارجية*

*



*


* كانت مفاجأة لبعض الإخوة الأقباط أن أزورهم في هذه الكنيسة*

*



*



* على نهر الأردن*

*



*



* نهر الأردن حيث اعتمد السيد المسيح على يد يوحنا المعمدان*

*



*


* لحد الآن لا أصدق أني كنت أقف في نفس مكان المسيح على جبل  التطويبات حيث  ألقى المسيح التطويبات الثمانية (الموعظة على الجبل) والجموع  كانت تحت*

*



*



* القدس ليلا، وأنا أقف على جبل الزيتون حيث كان يصعد السيد المسيح مع تلاميذه.*

*



*



* نموذج مصغر للقدس أيام السيد المسيح (شيء لا يصدق)*

*



*



* في أزقة القدس (في الطريق إلى كنيسة القيامة)*

*



*

​
​
* كل الكلام اللى مكتوب هو ما قاله بالظبط الاخ رشيد على صفحته فى الفيس بوك​*​
*​*​
*​*​
*​*​
*منقوووول من موقع الحق والضلال ​*​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أبريل 2012)

*كالعاده استفزاز من المسلمين
باياتهم القرانيه المتخلفه
حتي مسجد عمر بن الخطاب مكتوب عليه للمسلمين فقط

صور رائعه جدااا ويابخت رشيد
وعقبال لما ناخد بركه المكان الجميل ده
تسلم ايديكي كوووينا​*


----------



## عماد جيلو (15 أبريل 2012)

دعونا لا ننسى منع قداسة البابا شنودة الذهاب الى الأراضي المحتلة
ولماذا الآن بعد نياحته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أبريل 2012)

> *كالعاده استفزاز من المسلمين
> باياتهم القرانيه المتخلفه
> حتي مسجد عمر بن الخطاب مكتوب عليه للمسلمين فقط
> 
> ...



يا بخته فعلا

شكرا مايكل لردك الرائع


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أبريل 2012)

> دعونا لا ننسى منع قداسة البابا شنودة الذهاب الى الأراضي المحتلة
> ولماذا الآن بعد نياحته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



البابا شنودة منع الاقباط

يعنى الكلام ميسريش على رشيد


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2013)

للرفع


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 فبراير 2013)

صور جميلة الرب يباركك


----------



## چاكس (28 فبراير 2013)

*الراجل ده انا شفته قبل كده فين ؟!!!*


----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2013)

_* 
شكرااا لمجهودك
الرب يباركك*_​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (18 مارس 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *الراجل ده انا شفته قبل كده فين ؟!!!*



*ألا تعرف الأخ رشيد- مُقدّم برنامج "سؤال جريء" على قناة الحياة؟*


----------



## توووته (30 مارس 2013)

يابخته بهذه الرحله


----------



## عادل نسيم (30 مارس 2013)

*موضوع ممتاز
الرب يباركك
*


----------

